# Brunetti - String Quartet in A major (1789) (SQ review)



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Brunetti's 3-movement A-major quartet was composed in 1789. The 1st movement, Allegro Maestoso, is interesting for its time as although it draws on Haydn there's plenty of different thematic ideas. Like other Brunetti quartets, themes and melodies change abruptly and there's very little development. There's a sense of real urgency in the music-making and although the opening motif re-appears early in the movement it soon disappears again, giving the impression that this is a real mish-mash of ideas but somehow it does work. The 2nd movement, Andantino, is easier going and more rustic in nature with some fine fiddling (as with other Brunetti quartets the first violin is dominant, not surprising considering Brunetti was a fine first violinist). The 3rd movement is an Andante with variations. The main melody is simple but the variations are intriguing and feature plenty of folk-music elements.
This isn't the best of Brunetti's quartets but he does have some interesting ideas even if they are not fully developed or realised, leaving us with a pleasant but not groundbreaking work. 
Only one recording that I know of and that is by the *Shuppanzigh Quartet*, on CPO. Its a fine recording and in a firm, slightly dry acoustic. The Schuppanzigh are detailed and highly skilled in articulation, playing with both finesse and propulsion. This is a recording which would be difficult to better, tbh.


----------

